# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Có một Nha Trang khác (P.2)

## Wednesday

*2 BÙN.*  Du lich Nha Trang - Hồi nhỏ, tôi chỉ thấy trâu thích tắm bùn. Sau này mới biết, nhiều loài khác cũng rất khoái món đất nhão hăng hắc mà con người gọi nôm na là sình như hà mã, voi, heo... Loài vật từ xa xưa đã biết dùng bùn để... làm đẹp da, “dọn dẹp” các loại ký sinh trùng như chí, rận, ve... Con người vốn thông minh nhưng ở VN mãi đến năm 2000 mới có điểm tắm bùn đầu tiên ở Tháp Bà, Nha Trang. 


Nguồn: Nha Trang, du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, tour Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang


Hồi đó, rủ nhau đi tắm bùn  nghe cứ ngồ ngộ thế nào ấy. Nhưng càng tắm càng khoái. Tắm bùn trở thành thời thượng. Lần lượt các điểm bùn khoáng được xây dựng ở nhiều nơi, nhưng Tháp Bà vẫn xứng danh “anh cả” về đẳng cấp và sự đa dạng dịch vụ. Vị thế đó vừa bị soán ngôi bởi một “tân binh” Nha Trang chính hiệu khác. Dân địa phương gọi là khu tắm bùn F17, còn tên giao dịch là I resort. Xa hơn, đường rộng hơn, diện tích lớn hơn và hoành tráng hơn. I  resort, đơn giản là khu du lịch của kỹ sư Ngô Văn Ích, rất nổi danh trong giới xuất khẩu thủy sản Việt Nam. 


Nguồn: Nha Trang, du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, tour Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang

Lần đầu gặp ông - đầu bạc trắng, áo luôn bỏ ngoài quần - xuề xòa chuyện trò và bình dân giao tiếp. Nếu không được giới thiệu  thì cứ ngỡ ông là gã - nhà quê - lịch lãm - hiếu khách.

I resort rộng 5,6 ha nhưng hơn một nửa dành cho các dịch vụ bùn khoáng nóng. Resort phải vài năm nữa mới hoàn thành. Bước qua khu tường đá bề thế; khách như lạc vào một thế giới khác với đá - tre - lá - bùn - nước. Ấn tượng chung là sự hài hòa, tinh tế và sang trọng. Các khối đá được chủ ý sắp đặt tạo nên sự thân thiện và gần gũi. Những khối nhà lá chân quê, thoáng đãng và lãng mạn. Những cây tre được biến hóa thành nhiều vật dụng độc đáo đến không ngờ. Từ nhà chờ, khu tắm bùn ngoài trời, khu tắm bùn gia đình, các hồ bơi, thác massage, hồ hoa súng, khu vườn quê, khu nhà hàng, spa, các trò chơi dân gian...

Tôi đã sử dụng dịch vụ khu tắm bùn gia đình với giá 2 triệu đồng cho 2 hoặc 4 người. Từng căn nhà tròn biệt lập, rộng rãi, thoáng mát với hồ tắm bùn bằng gỗ và hồ khoáng nóng dược thảo. Tiêu chuẩn có nước uống, trái cây, đồ ăn nhẹ, trà gừng, massage. Vừa ngâm tắm, vừa nhâm nhi món ngon trong tiếng nhạc hòa tấu du dương cùng cỏ cây trời đất. 


Nguồn: Nha Trang, du lich Nha Trang, tour du lich Nha Trang, tour Nha Trang, khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang

Nhân viên phục vụ tận tụy túc trực bên ngoài, sẵn sàng đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách. Khi vào phòng tắm xả bùn, tôi thích thú phát hiện ra chiếc cầu vồng rực rỡ giữa làn mưa nhân tạo. Các nhân viên kỹ thuật dặn dò: “Chú khỏi tắm lại nước ngọt. Hãy để bùn và nước khoáng tiếp tục làm cho làn da láng mịn và đẹp hơn”. Chợt liên tưởng tới Budapest, thủ đô bùn khoáng nóng của châu Âu. Du lich Nha Trang vừa có thêm trung tâm bùn khoáng nóng tầm cỡ. Hình như thành phố biển xinh đẹp đang có tham vọng trở thành thị tứ của dịch vụ này trong tương lai? 

* Một số gợi ý khach san tai Nha Trang:

•    Khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang: Hòn Tằm Resort hiện khuyến mãi cho khách Việt Nam 2 đêm nghỉ phòng Deluxe Bungalow + 2 buffet sáng + 1 buffet tối : 7.915.000 VND/ 2 khách. (nay – 28/8/2012 –áp dụng trên Dulichmuasam.com)

•    Khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang: 4 5 * thì có Ana Mandara, Sheraton, Novotel, Sunrise, Yasaka, Nha Trang Logde. 3* thì có The Light, Quê Hương, Đông Phương 2. Tất cả các khach san Nha Trang này để nằm trên đường Trần Phú (con đường cặp biển) 
•    Khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang: ở khu Vịnh Ninh Vân thì toàn 4 5* thôi nhé, giá tầm trên 5 triệu như: An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay, Six Sense Ninh Vân Bay
•    Khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang: có thể chọn Vinpearl Resrsot, giá tầm trên 4 triệu là có thể hưởng trọn các dịch vụ cho 2 người luôn: buffet 3 bữa, miễn phí tất cả trò chơi trong Vinpearl Land, miễn phí cáp treo qua lại đất liền luôn nhé.
•    Khach san Nha Trang, khach san tai Nha Trang: các đường gần biển như Nguyễn Chánh, Lý Tự Trọng, Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Tôn Đản, Hùng Vương (cách bờ biển Trần Phú 500m giá 3* dưới 800.000đồng/ ngày). Thuê xe máy tự đi, đường Nha Trang hầu hết các con đường đều về Trần Phú nhé.

Nguồn : Du lich Nha Tran
g

----------


## daudau181

Mua vé máy bay giá rẻ đi du lịch Nha Trang thôi!hj

----------

